# Beretta PX4 Storm .45 ACP Magazine Capacity??



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

For everyone who has a px4 storm .45acp, i've realized that I can fit an 11th round in my extended 10 round mag and fits (tho a little tight), and still have a round in the chamber. (Makes a total of 12 rounds)
I have shot It this way at a range and the gun cycled just fine. Anyone else know that an eleventh round can fit?? Or is it just me, also anybody think doing this too often may cause more wear?? or possibly be bad???


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

What does the owners manual advise?


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I checked my manual and It says to not load more than the amont indicated on the mag becuse it MAY not function properly.. So, I've done it this way only once and it functioned properly... I think I'll keep doing this till it doesn't properly function.. 

Anyone else know about this???


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

UNPECADOR:

nice avatar


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

mike.45px4 said:


> UNPECADOR:
> 
> nice avatar


Thanks - I collect various items, one being Spawn action figures.


----------

